# Looking for home equipment advice



## DPedlar (May 22, 2016)

My wife and I have a media blasting cabinet along with a paint spray set up. We are stripping motorcycles, painting them and reselling them. We made the mistake of buying a sanborn 60 gallon compressor from Menards. It's a huge pile of chinese garbage. We are looking for advice on what kind of compressor to buy. I am looking to stay under $1,200.00 for one. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Don


----------



## DPedlar (May 22, 2016)

DPedlar said:


> My wife and I have a media blasting cabinet along with a paint spray set up. We are stripping motorcycles, painting them and reselling them. We made the mistake of buying a sanborn 60 gallon compressor from Menards. It's a huge pile of chinese garbage. We are looking for advice on what kind of compressor to buy. I am looking to stay under $1,200.00 for one. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Don



Ok, thanks for all of the help. Great site.


----------



## mdmade78 (May 3, 2016)

Hey Don, you might want to try and do what I did - go online and find a good, "Made in U.S.A." used one. Auction Zip, Craig's List or eBay . . .


----------



## DPedlar (May 22, 2016)

mdmade78 said:


> Hey Don, you might want to try and do what I did - go online and find a good, "Made in U.S.A." used one. Auction Zip, Craig's List or eBay . . .


Ok, thanks.


----------

